# Nano tank, any good?



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

I am thinking of getting this but cant find any more infomation like lighting and filter GPH ect,
any advice welcome.

http://www.seapets.co.uk/product-details/stkcode/950620/master/950620/category/844.html

also is this any good,

http://www.stm-shop.co.uk/acatalog/PREMIUM_FIJI_LIVE_ROCK.html

thanks

Sean


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont know what the site is, but i know there is a forum just for nano salt set ups so im sure if no one here knows they could help you out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

on the site is the tank i want to get


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Nanos are not for beginners in the saltwater area. Id suggest something larger than 30 gallons if this is your first.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd go with 55 to 75 for a beginner. The initial setup is crucial and you cannot cut corners at all. I started with a 55 and moved to a 75 in less than a month for this reason.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

And the ViaAqua tanks are complete junk IMHO! That is "decent" live rock....Not the best, Not the worst.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

agree 21g bad idea for beginner but as for the tank it's self i have a 12g via aqua set up as a seahorse tank and it has ben sucessfull for lil more than 2 years but it is also monitored and mantained daily


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi everyone, if you have read any of my other posts you will knoe i have took your advice and am going to convert my 35uk gallon FW tank instead and if anyone can help please come over and leave your comments thanks.

Sean


----------

